
When to use Scrum - dustinmoris
https://dusted.codes/when-to-use-scrum-waterfall-vs-scrum-vs-kanban-vs-scrumban
======
lbill
I am a big fan of Agility, mostly because it is simple to understand, thus
relatively simple to apply (provided that the workplace is open-minded
enough). I really like the "Keep It Super Simple" mojo of the Agile Manifesto.
Expecting to bring some Agility by Applying Scrum to the letter is in my
humble opinion a foolish endeavor, but using scrum as an inspiration to
improve the workflow works. Little by little, it can eventually lead to 100%
Scrum, but Scrum is not a goal, it is a tool.

